# Ten point bows



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

I have a wicked ridge cross bow by ten point. purchased in 2013 or 14. i noticed limbs were splintering back in 2016, sent the bow in and limbs were replaced at no charge. which brings me to now. Same bow limbs splintering again, this is a known problem with this bow,. they tell me 304$ to replace the limbs..with a 5 year waranty, so what waranty came with the first replacement limbs. i will never buy a ten point again and i encourage everyone else to think twice befor buying


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the warranty starts at the purchase date, it doesn't start over when you got the new limbs. Sort of sucks, but all warranties are like that. It's not a Ten Point thing, they all do that.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Unfortunately when it comes to crossguns it’s best to have a backup. Learned this the hard way.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I am sorry this happened to you, and I hope your more happy with whatever company you use, but I think ten points makes a damn good crossbow and they replaced them the first time free of charge. I have always had very good experience with their customer service. 

Best of luck with your search. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Just drive to the factory in suffield. See what they will do face to face. Its a family owned business.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

My son has a Wicked Ridge and cracked a limb this year. Took it to the shop and 2 weeks later it was fixed. My dad bought a 10 pt this year. Unsure what model but it’s one of the narrow ones. Shot it less than 40 times and two of the limbs were cracked. Very concerning for all the more he shot it and how much he paid.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

HMMM, My old Horton never did that !! Just sayin...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

These things happen...sorry it happened to you!

I have a TenPoint approaching 20 years old that has killed a ton of deer and been shot hundreds of times. Changed out the string a handful of times, had maintenance done once. I look it over and tighten things up each year if need be. It has been my backup xbow the last couple seasons.

I bought a Wicked Ridge prior to the 18-19 season. I have shot this bow at least 500 times. I have killed a few deer and also 4 coyotes with it. So far not a problem at all. The string is getting a little wear and I will likely replace.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

FISHIN - your old Horton was designed and built by the TenPoint owners. They left Horton to start TenPoint and it was at that time Horton went to China for 99% of everything (price and quality came down as well). We owned and shot all the early Horton models; my dad was buddies with the area dealer. They were good bows.

Now days if you just want a bow to kill a deer you can buy a cheap china made xbow for $200 or so that will do the job plenty good. I would have done that myself, but want to support 100% American made and local so I went with TenPoint / WickedRidge and am happy I did. 

Plenty of options for the consumers today from $200 - $thousands.


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

I’ve always had great luck with ten point and their customer service going above and beyond. They changed my limbs while I waited. Sucks your bow broke but they can’t last forever.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

Maybe shooting to lite of arrow or dry fired a couple off times. i have an older barrnett quad 400 and never had any problems . Shooting 345 fps.One of the cheaper bows at the time I bought it


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy has a Parker, and yes, I know they're not in business anymore. This might be why! We were heading out, he had the bow cocked and slung on his shoulder. He bent down to pick something up, the bow slipped off his should and hit the concrete driveway! The right limb cracked, and it was a bad one! This wasn't a few splinters, it was cracked almost in half! Neither of us wanted to put a target arrow in it and de-cock the bow, for fear of shrapnel. And, with these new safeties and more powerful bows, you can't manually de-cock them anymore! So, we had to rig up some elaborate system where we could remotely fire the bow without either of us near it. 

My buddy asked what he should do, there was a "lifetime" guarantee on the bow. I told him to take it back the dealer and tell them exactly what happened. Don't try to BS them, they'll smell it sell you short! That's what he did, and the dealer called Parker while he was in the shop. After explaining what happened, Parker said they would ship the entire front end, the head and both limbs and cams, including new string and cable! The dealer put the bow back together, and it shot exactly the same as the brand new one! Didn't cost him a dime! If it breaks now, I guess he's out of luck.


----------



## Lady J (Sep 21, 2014)

Excaliber crossbows are guaranteed for life.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Update, After calling and talking to a real person they agreed to replace the limbs at less then what they originally quoted. Might say a compromise. My biggest issue is if you research this bow you will see its a known problem, i even sent them the forums about this and they refused to admit they have a issue. so now ihave new limbs and a 5 year warranty


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Lady J said:


> Excaliber crossbows are guaranteed for life.


Bam !


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

ten point crossbows are junk imo based on the ones I have owned


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a Wicked Ridge. What should I be looking for with these cracked limbs? Where are the cracks starting? I’ll make sure to give it a good checkup!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

FISHIN 2 said:


> HMMM, My old Horton never did that !! Just sayin...


ya, and now their out of business


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lady J said:


> Excaliber crossbows are guaranteed for life.


For the money you pay for them they should be...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I've seen Excaliber's dry fired, dropped from a tree, and bounced out of a UTV by friends with no damage or point of impact shift. I treat my Excaliber better than that, and it has performed flawless for 8 or 10 years.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Uglystix said:


> I have a Wicked Ridge. What should I be looking for with these cracked limbs? Where are the cracks starting? I’ll make sure to give it a good checkup!


What i had both times looked originally like paint peeling but it was fiberglass splintering. check other archery forums for same thing. Ten point claims this is a new issue.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

My son’s Wicked Ridge cracked on the outside of one of the limbs. The limb splintered and looked like a toothpick sticking out.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Uglystix said:


> I have a Wicked Ridge. What should I be looking for with these cracked limbs? Where are the cracks starting? I’ll make sure to give it a good checkup!


The writing on the limb will become wavy or blurry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Mine looks fine so far. I purchased it about 8 years ago.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

You can also take a cotton ball and rub the limbs with it. If they are splintered the cotton will usually stick on the splinter

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

^ this


----------

